# What kind of bantams are they?



## hillbillychick (May 19, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what kind of bantams they are? I am thinking they are a mix breed. Just not really sure. I bought them last fall at a yard sale. I bought some more bantam chicks to go with them. I am pretty sure I know what breed they are. I am just curious about these two.

This is Phil


This is Miss Kay


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no clue. I really like Miss Kays color. But, she appears to have scaly leg mites. Could be the picture but her leg just doesn't look right. 

And there is the tail difference between male and female that that Little Wings was referring to.


----------



## hillbillychick (May 19, 2014)

I feel really bad now. I had no idea she might have scaly leg mites. I have seen poultry lice before. My grandma had bantams that had them years ago. I just had no idea about those kind of lice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not even sure she has them, it might just be the picture. But if her legs are rough looking and scales are raised up then she does.

Don't feel bad, its part of keeping chickens. Its a real thrill treating feather legged birds since standard treatments won't work on them.

If she does have signs of them just coat her legs in mineral or vegetable oil or vaseline. It smothers whats there. You'll have to do several treatments to get any that hatch out. 

With feather legs the only thing I found that will work is Ivermectin cattle pour on since it works within the system. A mite bites the bird and dies.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

The feathers on her head look like columbium wyandotte. The body feathers look like silver gray dorking. The furry legs look like Cochin. The black tail looks like a black Andalusian. I have all those breeds. You have a nice looking bird. I hope I can get one that looks like that ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

My guess is a welsummer mix roo bantam

And the second one i don't know


----------

